# Any good pups due this spring?



## roseman (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey I've got the itch for a puppy this year. My hunting buddy got married and moved to Canada so instead of trying find a new hunting buddy, I figure I'll can buy one that will free to go whenever I am.... Do any of you know of any litters comming up that would be worth looking at? I really want to find a good pudelpointer, pointer (DD or shorthair) or a springer spaniel.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Take a good long look at the two DD litters posted by forum member huntall. I've hunted behind both of the females that were bred and they are both nice dogs. Also, he'll treat you right as a breeder, willing to help you train or whatever...


----------



## griddle (Apr 22, 2009)

Not sure if you have found anything, but I am planning a litter of field bred English Springer Spaniels as soon as the **** comes in season. The breeding will be one of the best litters available anywhere. I would also be happy to take you out and let you experience the **** and sire while training, they are fantastic dogs. Let me know I would also be happy to provide pedigrees and pictures if you would like to take a look. Let me know.


----------



## roseman (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Giddle PM sent. Birddogger, I saw those, i'm going to look into it some more.


----------



## roseman (Sep 19, 2011)

What is the difference between a DD and Wirehair pointer? Is it just the bloodlines and price?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

roseman said:


> What is the difference between a DD and Wirehair pointer? Is it just the bloodlines and price?


Be careful which side you ask. :lol:

You might open up a whole can of worms. I reccomend going to utahbirddogs.com and do a search. You will get a lot of opinions.


----------



## roseman (Sep 19, 2011)

Ha Ha let's open that can up. I don't know much about pointers ingeneral. I've only had springers around growing up. I really don't know what breed to go with. I know springers really well and know they would be a good fit at my house. But, it would also be fun to go with something different for a change too. I have a fenced back yard where a dog can roam a bit. Being a student, I would have a lot of time during the summer to work with it, but during school I need a well behaved dog that won't drive my wife nuts while I'm in class all day. I like how shorthairs hunt but I think a GSP would drive my wife nuts and from my little experience they don't care much for kids. Am I wrong? Are DDs/Wirehairs/pudelpointers better family dogs than GSPs? Like I said, I know what to expect with a springer, but might be interested in something new.


----------

